# RS-232 a TCP/IP para internet?



## forwin98 (May 14, 2009)

Hola como estan?espero que bien 

No se nada de computación pero navegando por internet se me planteó la siguiente situación:

Vean, tengo una pc vieja que no consigo la placa de red y no tiene puertos usb para poder usarla para navegar por internet, y se me ocurrió que tal vez exista o se pueda hacer algún circuito electrónico que me permita navegar por internet con el puerto serie o paralelo del pc conectado a un modem/router.

El tema sería: puerto del pc (serie o paralelo) + interfaz o circuito (o como sea que se llame) + modem/router = Navegar por Internet   

Desde ya agradezco sus aportes


----------



## tecnogirl (May 15, 2009)

forwin98: Me adhiero a tu consulta. Yo estoy en las mismas.


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

Hay unas minicomputadoras llamadas "gumstiks", las cuales son del tamaño de una barra de chicle, y se usan para hacer entre otras cosas ese tipo de interfases, el sitio es http://www.gumstix.com/.
por ahi vi un apartado que hablaba del servidor tcp/ip mas pequeño del mundo.

Otra forma de hacerlo es usar un servidor de los nuevos (por menos de USD $100), que parecen transformadores de pared, y tienen todo lo necesario, en este caso tu maquina seria solo la terminal de trabajo.


----------



## forwin98 (May 16, 2009)

Se me ocurrió algo que puede resultar con placas que tengan disponible un bus PCI:

Sería así: Placa PCI a USB + Placa de red (externa) por USB = Internet  

El tema es que no se si las placas madre de las pc viejas, digamos un PIII con 64ram, son compatibles con las placas nuevas de USB y de red.....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 16, 2009)

Si si tiene puerto PCI si son compatibles el tema son los drivers , ya que si tiene win98 van muertos


----------



## forwin98 (May 17, 2009)

Ahí estamos jodidos . Es que al instalarle XP o 2000 estaría muy al límite con el procesador, la ram, y el disco; y en linux no he encontrado distribuciones con soporte (drivers) para pcs viejas y de escasos recursos...


----------



## karl (May 18, 2009)

hay otras nanocomputadoras, todas por el precio del gumstix, el caso que mas me llamo la atensión (lo lei despues de mi post) es el de unas que tienen la forma y tamaño de un transformador de pared (eliminador) y operan bajo LINUX, se llaman SheevaPlug, y los puedees usar para hacer de tu maquina la interfaz, y dejarle el trabajo pesado a estas cosas.

En cuanto a Drivers, los puedes buscar antes de instalar cualquier cosa en la red, simplemente SanGooglea "drivers for win98" o algo similar, y en cuanto encuentres alguien que los ofrezca, compra la tarjeta que lo maneje, (caso contrario, busca en la pagina del proveedor de la tarjeta, a veces manejan drivers "retro")


----------



## elmo2 (May 18, 2009)

se me hace muy dificl de creer que no consigas tarjetas de red pci para una pc pentium3...

y tambien se me hace muy dificil de creer que una pentium3 no tenga puertos usb, si hasta mi pentium I mmx 233 mhz tiene puertos usb...

abre tu pc y busca la marca y modelo de la placa madre (o motherboard) y postealos aqui, es muy probable que encontremos donde se conectan los sockets usb en la placa...

saludos...


----------



## electrodan (May 18, 2009)

Existen modems seriales, el tema sería encontrarlos. Claro, solo te servirían para conexiones Dial-Up.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Si si tiene puerto PCI si son compatibles el tema son los drivers



Ojo con las placas PCI<-> USB, por que NO HAY COMPATIBILIDAD GARANTIZADA. De PCI hay varias versiones, cuyos números no recuerdo, pero la principal diferencia es que las ultimas versiones no tienen soporte para la tensión de 5V y en cambio usan 3.3V. Si los slots PCI de esa PC solo usan 5V y la placa USB es de 3.3V NO VA A ANDAR, así que hay que probar primero, si es que el vendedor lo permite.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (May 19, 2009)

Oops... tengo una PC 486 a 33 MHz, bus ISA con DOS 5 (y aun funciona perfecto). Segun veo no tengo
chance de tener internet, verdad ? o alguno tiene un truco para que se pueda?. Saludos


----------



## forwin98 (May 19, 2009)

No encuentro el nombre de la placa...no esta grabado por ningun lado o yo no lo reconozco...

De todas maneras me he equivocado porque al encender el pc dice: Pentium MMX - 233MHz

En estas páginas encontré algo pero no se cuál es el modelo de mi placa...
http://www.tqm.com.uy/soporte/manuales-de-pcchips.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/digibyte/numbers.html

Dejo unas imágenes para que me puedan ayudar:

100_3837.jpg (1.3 MB)

100_3838.jpg (1.4 MB)

100_3839.jpg (2.2 MB)

100_3841.jpg (1.5 MB)

100_3842.jpg (1.3 MB)


----------



## karl (May 19, 2009)

acabo de ver un windows 95 con soporte para USB, probablemente de los ultimos que salieron, puede que encuentres algo en internet como un parche para el driver,

La 486, puede que tenga tarjeta de red integrada o buscar una tarjeta PCI de red, aún deben ser compatibles con las mas viejas, (del tipo de lleveselas jovenazo!, me quitan espacio en el almacén)


----------



## forwin98 (May 19, 2009)

> aún deben ser compatibles con las mas viejas, (del tipo de lleveselas jovenazo!, me quitan espacio en el almacén)



jajaja y bue...algunos somos del tipo: démelas todas las que no le sirvan para ver si armamos una entre todas jajajja.

En la primera imagen que subí se lee V1.1 (arriba a la izquierda), eso será un puerto USB con esa velocidad?


----------



## karl (May 19, 2009)

no se si sea una referencia al USB, el USB se conecta con un header de 4 pines, y usualmente he visto arreglos de 2 headers, los puedes reconocer porque traen los simbolos +V,D+,D-,GND, seguidos, o el tipico USB1 y USB2.


----------



## elmo2 (May 19, 2009)

busca por todos lados el modelo al motherboard porque los datos no son suficiemtes...

el v1.1 es la version del motherboard pero nos falta el modelo...

con los codigos de los chips m1531 b1 y m1543 b1 salen muchos modelos de motherboards y los que he encontrado ninguno se parece  tus fotografias...

saludos...


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 2, 2009)

Acá dejo otras imágenes porque todavía no encuentro el modelo de la placa, hay unos números en una imágen pero en google no encuentro nada con eso....

100_4133.jpg (1.5 MB)

100_4134.jpg (1.4 MB)

100_4135.jpg (2.1 MB)

100_4136.jpg (1.6 MB) en esta se ve la inscripcion que digo, otra cosa que haga referencia a la identificación de la placa no encuentro...

100_4137.jpg (1.6 MB)

100_4138.jpg (1.8 MB)

Les agradezco me den una mano con esta anciana pc


----------



## algp (Jun 3, 2009)

forwin.

Por lo que veo tienes el mainboard completamente desconectado.

Si lo conectas y puedes hacerlo arrancar ( aunque sea sin disco duro ), podrias intentar ver los textos que aparecen en el monitor al arrancar el BIOS. Usando estos textos es posible identificar al fabricante de tu mainboard y asi tener posibilidades de conocer las caracteristicas del mismo.

Mas información sobre eso en esta página:
http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/moboid2.html

Fijate en la figura 3 de esa pagina, es un ejemplo del BIOS id string.

Suerte.


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 3, 2009)

Gracias por la información! Pero cómo hago para hacer la captura de la pantalla al inicio del sistema? eso es lo que no entendi...
A la mainboard la desconecté para poder ver todas sus inscripciones, ahora ya la conecte y esta funcionando pero habia quedado asi...

S4020811.jpg (413 KB)

Por otra parte, qué necesito saber (chipset?) para compatibilidad con placas USB PCI y placas de red PCI, que son las que necesito conectarle....

Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

forwin98 dijo:
			
		

> cómo hago para hacer la captura de la pantalla al inicio del sistema?


 Con una cámara de fotos...


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> forwin98 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valla, que debe haber algo para no sacarle una foto! 

Por otra parte, he seguido buscando la solución para pasar de rs-232 a USB y por lo visto es imposible porque el serial funciona a muchisima menor velocidad que el USB.
Y de serial a TCP/IP parece imposible tambien por lo que buscado y buscado....


----------



## karl (Jun 4, 2009)

has buscado puertos USB para añadir?
si no mal recuerdo he visto por ahi tarjetas con puertos USB e interface PCI, para conectarlas en algun slot de la maquina, traen(traian) drivers para windows inclusive, así que puedes buscar en internet los drivers para la tarjeta que tengas.


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 5, 2009)

por fin encontre cual es tu motherboard !

en la web que ya habias "posteado":

http://www.tqm.com.uy/soporte/manuales-de-pcchips.htm

selecciona el modelo m575 v1.2 !

el manual menciona que SI tiene puertos usb y que estan en el conector llamado J3...

saludos...


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 5, 2009)

Estamos muy muy cerca del objetivo!  

Fíjate que yo tengo el modelo v1.1 y este manual de la v1.2, si bien veo que coincide todo no se si habra alguna diferencia...

http://www.tqm.com.uy/archivos/pcchips/manuales/M575/M575V12.PDF


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 5, 2009)

Funcionó el usb a la perfección, conecté una hembra usb al conector que indica el manual; sólo instalé los driver para win98 y listo!

ahora me falta el tema de la red que es por lo que inicie el tema...vamos a ver el tema de las compatibilidades con placas de red actuales (nuevas) para ver si alguna soporta la mainboard de ese año...


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

ops:


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ho! me olvidé de aclarar algo que vale la pena....

Para hacer funcionar el USB tuve configurar el BIOS para que activara el hardware dedicado al usb...  ; con sólo presionar Supr al encender la máquina se entra al BIOS y seleccioné donde dice Advanced y desde allí se activa el soporte para usb.

He visto unos adaptadores de red que se conectan a un puerto usb y desde allí mismo se conecta la ficha rj-45 para LAN (en mi caso porque tengo esa red)





Si este aparatito funciona con Win98 en conexiones LAN estoy salvado porque tengo 2 puertos en el mainboard: uno para la red y el otro para otros accesorios como memorias usb,etc


----------



## karl (Jun 8, 2009)

felicidades!

Creo que debe de funcionar, ya que los protocolos TCP son muy estandarizados, por lo que nada mas vas a tener que probar como se llaman los clientes (Daemons en Linux, Agentes en The Matrix ), para usarlo


----------



## forwin98 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bueno revivo este tema porque tengo nuevas noticias.
Con respecto a la conexión a internet en PCs viejas les recomiendo placas de red con chipset D-Link que son unas de las más compatibles con mothers viejazas (eso me dijo el técnico). A mí me funcionó una D-Link DFE-520TX 10/100Mbps y es PCI común  . Vamos, que internet me anda a 512Kb pero el pc es lento obviamente (MMX233MHz; sdram384MB ;vídeo 1MB), por lo que es lenta al mostrar las cosas en pantalla y al procesar información, ni hablar de los vídeos en youtube . Lamentablemente lo mejor fue instalarle Win XP SP3  porque es lo más compatible con casi todo lo referido a software/drievers.


----------

